# The shit I was raised on



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2008)

No Bone Thugs N Harmony, Mo Thugs, Triple Six Mafia or Crucial Conflict here. I'm gonna make a separate thread for them. Also gonna do a separate thread for Canadian hip-hop.

Michael Jackson - Thriller
Michael Jackson - Lady in my Life
Michael Jackson - Beat It
Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
Michael Jackson - Human Nature
Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five - The Message
Public Enemy - Fight the Power
Public Enemy - Welcome To The Terrordome
Public Enemy - Don't Believe the Hype
Public Enemy - Night Of The Living Baseheads
Ice T - I must stand
Ice T - Escape From the Killing Fields
Ice T - Lethal Weapon
Ice T - New Jack Hustler
Guns N Roses - November Rain
Guns N Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine
Guns N Roses - You Could Be Mine
House of Pain - Jump Around
Loreena McKennitt - Bonny Portmore
Loreena McKennitt - All Souls Night
Loreena McKennitt - The Old Ways
Snow - Informer
Snow feat. Nadine Sutherland - Anything For You
Snow & Nadine Sutherland feat. Beenie Man, Buju Banton, Terror Fabulous, Louie Culture, Kulcha Knox - Anyting For You
Notorious B.I.G - Juicy
Notorious B.I.G - Respect
Buju Banton - Boom Bye Bye
Buju Banton - Legalize It
Buju Banton - How the World a Run
Buju Banton - Champion
Buju Banton - Untold Stories
Eazy-E - It's On
Eazy-E - Any Last Werdz
Eazy-E - Just Tah Let U Know
Eazy-E - Eternal E
Yella feat. Kokane - 4 Tha E
2pac - Dear Mama
2pac - Keep Ya Head Up
2pac - Brenda's Got a Baby
2Pac, Snoop Dogg - 2 of Amerikaz Most Wanted
2Pac, Dr. Dre - California Love
2Pac feat. K-Ci & Jojo - How Do U Want It
Shabba Ranks - Mr. Loverman
Salt-N-Pepa - Push It
Salt-N-Pepa - Heaven 'n Hell
Anthony B - Raid the Barn
TLC - Waterfalls
TLC - What About Your Friends
Da Brat - Fa All Y'all
Da Brat - Funkdafied
Dr. Dre w/ Snoop Dogg - Ain't Nuthin' But a G Thang
The Prodigy - Breathe
The Prodigy - Firestarter
The Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up
The Prodigy - Their Law
Warren G, Nate Dogg - Regulate
White Zombie - More Human Than Human
White Zombie - I Am Hell
Anthrax - Looking Down the Barrel of a Gun
Megadeth - 99 Ways to Die
Miilkbone - Keep It Real
Milkbone - Where'z Da Party At
Miilkbone - Murder Verbs
Miilkbone - Ghettobiz
Miilkbone - Mindgamez
Miilkbone - 2 All Y'all
KRS ONE w/ Channel Live - Free Mumia
KRS ONE - Health, Wealth, Self
KRS ONE - Squash All Beef
KRS ONE - MC's Act Like They Don't Know
Alanis Morissette - Hand In My Pocket
Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know
The Fugees - Rumble In The Jungle feat. Busta Rhymes, ATCQ
If I Ruled The World (Imagine That) - Nas feat. Lauryn Hill
Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet With Butterfly Wings
Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)
Marilyn Manson - Man That You Fear
Bounty Killer - Benz and Beemer
Bush - Machine Head
Tony Rich - Like A Woman
Tony Rich - Hey Blue


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Man that you fear is a fine song to be sure :] .


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Man that you fear is a fine song to be sure :] .



I remember everyone back then thinking everything Marilyn Manson did was about himself, whereas I thought it was more like the stuff he did was about everyone BUT him. That little period of 1996-1998 was such a strange era.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 19, 2008)

What is the point of this thread?

No offense meant, I just don't get why you made it ._.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 19, 2008)

Magikian said:


> What is the point of this thread?
> 
> No offense meant, I just don't get why you made it ._.



Uh, fuckin, gee, I dunno, maybe to do what the purpose of this whole sub forum is and expose people to all different kinds of music? I think the oldest of these are from 1996, MAYBE 1997 for some it could be exactly that, especially the younger members. For others it could just be a trip down memory lane.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

That be some good stuff, mon. Huge contrast to the stuff I'm currently addicted to, but awesome nonetheless. Now the real question is: how long did all that linking take?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> That be some good stuff, mon. Huge contrast to the stuff I'm currently addicted to, but awesome nonetheless. Now the real question is: how long did all that linking take?



A while, but I couldn't sleep an needed SOMETHING to do to tire myself out.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Dedication much? I just hope it goes noticed on a furry board, knowing...furries.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 20, 2008)

Magikian said:


> What is the point of this thread?
> 
> No offense meant, I just don't get why you made it ._.



Its all nigger music....all of it!!


METAL RULES!!!!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 20, 2008)

You heard it here first niggers folks. By decree of a black person, Alanis Morissette, Billy Corgan, Rob Zombie, Marilyn Manson, and Axl Rose are niggers. Loreena McKennitt, Everlast and Snow go unmentioned, as it's common knowledge they're of Celtic descent and therefor niggers by decree of Newtonian physics.


----------

